# Où sont les icones des dossiers ?



## Didjo (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Je cherche les fichiers d'icones des dossiers... J'ai trouvé deux trois trucs dans Core Service > Finder mais celles des dossiers n'y sont pas...
Elles sont où alors ?

Merci  !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

le fichier d'icone d'un  dossier EST le dossier lui m&#234;me
(ou plutot une partie )
Quand tu importes des icones du web tu remarques que l'icone est un fichier ...vide
l'icone est  g&#233;rable  dans " la fen&#234;tre info" du dit fichier


----------



## parasite (19 Septembre 2006)

c'est ce fichier dont tu parles ?
/System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources/GenericFolderIcon.icns
il suffit de le remplacer et relancer ta session


----------



## Didjo (19 Septembre 2006)

parasite a dit:


> /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources/GenericFolderIcon.icns



Nikel, c'est le "CoreTypes.bundle" qui manquait à ma connaissance... Je savais pas où chercher dans CoreService...

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai une question qui n'a rien voir avec le sujet.Je ne suis jamais venu dans cette partie du forum: c'est ici qu'on parle du terminal ou est-ce ailleurs (ou n'en parle-t-on pas sur MacG)?


----------



## Céroce (20 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> J'ai une question qui n'a rien voir avec le sujet.Je ne suis jamais venu dans cette partie du forum: c'est ici qu'on parle du terminal ou est-ce ailleurs (ou n'en parle-t-on pas sur MacG)?



Ca a plutôt à voir avec Unix, donc ce serait plutôt dans "Unix, Linux et Open source", bien que tu trouveras effectivement des gens câlés par ici.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> Ca a plutôt à voir avec Unix, donc ce serait plutôt dans "Unix, Linux et Open source", bien que tu trouveras effectivement des gens câlés par ici.


Ok merci Céroce


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai fait un petit utilitaire qui permet de parcourir les dossiers afin de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les ressources graphiques des applications (icns, png, tiff, pdf).

Cet utilitaire ne fonctionne que sous Tiger, enfin il peut fonctionner sous panther si l'on ne demande pas l'affichage des ressources icns car sous Panther ces fichiers ne sont pas consid&#233;r&#233;s comme des fichiers graphiques. 

Si &#231;a peut int&#233;resser quelqu'un...  

IconTracker


----------

